# owning a stud dog advice..



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

As most people on here know, I'm studding out Zero to Rubyfox's Ella in November and I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on owning a stud dog. He will be over 2 by November  and he's just under 4 1/2 lbs.

Does their personality change that much after?

Does the marking get worse after they've been used?

Can anyone recommend any books on owning a stud dog?

Will his personality towards other dogs and/or people change?

I want to brush up on everything before I stud him out.

(before anyone asks he is registered, has a good pedigree, he's been vet checked and looked over by a judge and he's a good representation of the breed etc etc  )


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

honestly, after having a couple of "used" males, ive personally never noticed any difference.
when there round a female in heat they will mark more, but its not usually anymore after theyve been "used" than it was before.

zero is so handsome, he and ella will make some very pretty chibabies, they should have STUNNING heads!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info foxywench, fingers crossed all goes well I sooo cant wait to see how these pups turn out and trust me I've been doing my research into both their pedigree's one thing I was wondering though was is the parti colour gene recessive or not? As Zero's dad was a red/white and so is Ella as is her mum from what Julie has shown me. So what is the chance of the pups being red/white? as I have often noticed that fawn seems to be very dominant genetically.

I forgot to add from what I've researched red/white runs very dominently in both of them as does red, fawn and cream hmmm so I'm thinking no black/tans or tris in this litter unless colours come out of no where.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

colours can coem from seemingly nowhere.

dodgers a blue fawn (like zero) and his background is predominantly fawn, blue, sabled, and reds...

Vixie is a red, her background is red, fawn, blue, sabled.

her first litter had 1 blue fawn, 1 red, 1 red with heavy sabling (rosie) and 1 tri...
the tricolour seemed to come out of nowhere. chis are fun because it can be a real suprise at to what you get.

from the sounds of it though i wouldnt be suprised if you get some red partis!

id be watching that litter closely for some nice show pups, if they get the head from both parents your gonna have some nice ring ready pups!


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

My advice for owning studs.

I have owned Jrs, Lab, Lhasa and now 2 chi stud dogs. 

Just to add to all the good advice above, always have good strong high sided pen, a tiny chi in season or the male will get out of of the best pens to get to each other.

Some studs will mark in the house no matter how well you train them.

Some ,males do not eat well when you have a girl in season so it can be a good idea to keep them in diffrent areas of house with doors closed so the boy can think about something else.

Also dont trust them, it only takes 5 seconds for a couple to tie. And the will tie either side of fences , stairs gates and pends if the bars are to wide.

Even if its your girl you want to mate with your dog dont just leave them to mate over and over again 2-3 times is enough, keep them separate in between.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

How much will these dogs go for? would you be offering any to members on here? Id love one xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

These posts date back to June 2007


----------

